# YeeHaw!  Another Cowboy loving Bride!



## elsaspet (Dec 28, 2007)

This is Ashley and her fiance Bryan. I met them both when they were in the wedding parties of a past client.
Anyhoo, they are going to have a Texas inspired wedding, with lots of great rustic stuff.
On the day we shot them, it was freakishly cold for around these parts, and super duper windy. So hubby and I bribed a bar keeper so that we could get out of the cold.

Here are some of their engagment photos:

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.


----------



## JenR (Dec 28, 2007)

These are great, as always!  #4 is my favorite


----------



## boomersgot3 (Dec 28, 2007)

Love these! I too like #4. Great shots.


----------



## BobEdens (Dec 28, 2007)

Just curious, how many business/street signs do you have in your "potential locations" book. I think the Love Shack is a great background..

If I have to pick a favorite, it would be standing in traffic. [grin]


----------



## RowmyF (Dec 28, 2007)

#3 and #4 are great shots....really nice job.


----------



## wildmaven (Dec 28, 2007)

"Love Shack"... "do you want fries with that?"  ROTFLMAO!!!

I love the playful pictures so much better than 1 and 7.  You always capture such genuine joy...


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 28, 2007)

Thank you guys so much!
I was so bummed about losing the "L" in the fourth photo!  I glad you guys still like it.
Bob, "The Love Shack" was just a total freakishly wonderful thing.  I had no idea it was down there.  It's a brand new place.  But I was super pleased to see it.
WM, thank you.  I hate doing the posey posey stuff.  I'm not good at it.  I always like the fun stuff too, but they always pick the posey posey. :-(
But thank you guys for all the kind words.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Dec 28, 2007)

#4,5 and 6 are the shizzy!


----------



## mhalberstam (Dec 28, 2007)

These are awesome photos. You obviously know your stuff.

One thing I was curious about was in number three, did the girl move, or is there some different coloration next to the atm machine, between the girl and her fiance?


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Dec 28, 2007)

I LOVE the Love shack photos! You are so good at capturing the connection between people in love! Bravo!
I am a fan of your style. Portraity and yet photo journalisticish


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Dec 28, 2007)

Awe these are sweet, simple but beautifulk at the same time.  I never really notice or care about things like this but for some reason the way the guys hand is on his lap in the first one looks awkward to me - and i must say the pickiness of that critique even bothers myself. LOL I am nevr noticing things like that because they don't make or break a picture.  I'm weird today don't mind me.
#5 is my favorite - where do you find all of these pretty poeple - they just flock to you or what LMAO


----------



## kundalini (Dec 28, 2007)

Once again Cindy, a spectacular job.

#6 is my favorite.  It seems like a genuine, intimate moment caught in time.  I love the nose-play.

The only issue I have with the Love Shack shots (gotta love that location) is that she looks as though she has no right hand.  I know you mentioned that it was freakishly cold and this may have been a survival technique for her, but it looks odd.


----------



## .Serenity. (Dec 29, 2007)

Number 6 is my fav. I would hang that on my wall


----------



## ScottS (Dec 29, 2007)

#1 and 7 are my least favorite, mainly because there is no real texture in the faces... too plasticised. Other than that they look great!


----------



## bellacat (Dec 29, 2007)

These are awesome. My favorites are 4, 5, 6. I love your work and you picked an awesome location with the Love Shack. That is so perfect!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys for both the kind words, and the crit. 
JJM-That's so funny.  A photog friend mentioned that the other day.  I'm just lucky I guess!


----------



## emogirl (Dec 30, 2007)

3, 4 5, 7 are fantastic! 
#1 is nice, however i dont care for the processing...whats that on her left elbow?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 30, 2007)

It seems to be vid light.


----------



## Pinus strobus (Dec 30, 2007)

Great photos, all of them are great, I like 5 and 6 the best.


----------



## Nurd (Dec 31, 2007)

I like them, but I think the PS work is a little too much. The ones that have the couple far off are okay, but IMO I think that close up it's nice to have some detail in the face. 

Overall I think they are very cute! Especially with the love shack in the background. Great Ideas!


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks guys!  I think I am going to start adding a little grain, so hopefully that will help put some texture back in.


----------



## Jennyboo7481 (Jan 2, 2008)

#6 is awesome! Great job! So natural


----------



## Alpha (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice work. I especially like #5. 

I also think this processing is a little plastic in some of them. I know you're NAPP and all so perhaps you don't need any advice from me, but you might consider using color dodge and burn to accent the face. The plastic look often comes not simply from lack of grain or texture but from flatness.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Max.  That was exactly what was done on the first photo.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not any sort of portraiture guy, so I'll just say that I like them and think that they are good. And by the way, I didn't even notice about the "L" in Love Shack being cut off. If I were to pick a favorite, I'd have to say...hmm...the last one. Yes, the last one.


----------

